# A Stick For A Musical Friend



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

My daughter plays piano. She would love that one.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sweet! What is the keyboard collar made of?


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

Spacer made of imitation ivory with black coloured acrylic let in


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

very nice craftsmanship.

is that a taga nut?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done! A sicky your friend will be proud to carry.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Very well done.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Those are beauts.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Great job, the comments must be Music to your ears


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Beautiful work! By the way, I can't say your name without thinking of an episode of black adder. " there hasn't been a stickier situation since stickie the stick insect got stuck on a sticky bun."


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Beautiful! Does that style of handle have a name?


----------



## Stickie (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi
This pattern of handle is a cardigan stick
Regards


----------



## Whiteroselad (Dec 4, 2015)

Beautiful work stickie, I am a fan of the cardigan style handle but I have yet to attempt to imitate the style. I SHALL look forward to trying it out though. N.


----------

